# Overheating + A strange problem with CPU



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2011)

Guys I am having a strange problem. First of all my CPU temperatures are too high.
CPU Die Temp - 88+ C

Also my CPU Intel E4400 2.0GHz and its processing at 1.20GHz.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3062/5847913816_cdbcc49fca_b.jpg
And there are no option in my BIOS to correct that.
My Mobo is Intel DG965RY
My OS use to give 4.5-5.0 rating to my CPU and now its 3.4. (Windows 7)
Please help friends I am in serious trouble with this problem.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2011)

The proccy is automatically underclocked to reduce temps.

Also do complete cleanup of cabinet and appy Thermal paste.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> The proccy is automatically underclocked to reduce temps.


Oh OK. So basically its a overheating problem strange problem is gone right ???



			
				thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Also do complete cleanup of cabinet and appy Thermal paste.


Hmm....Will do that commander.. Any suggestion for Thermal Paste company because previously I applied some cheapo paste which screwed up. Well actually I wasn't able to find goos one as I was in my village one year back but now I can so...Please suggest.


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2011)

Refer this for TIMs:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-bridge.html


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Guys I am having a strange problem. First of all my CPU temperatures are too high.
> CPU Die Temp - 88+ C
> 
> Also my CPU Intel E4400 2.0GHz and its processing at 1.20GHz.
> ...



i'm assuming that you didn't clean the cpu since you bought it
so its time to do a thorough clean up

-->remove your cpu chip and place it on a dry cloth
-->clean up the dust at every inch of the cabinet
-->now after this, clean the heat sink fan and the heat sink base of the cpu
if you have a _mehandi-ka-brush_ (the one use to apply mehandi on hair) , use it to remove the dust in between the heat sink air gaps
-->clean up the surface of cpu chip(dont do anything on the pins... BE CAREFUL WITH THAT)
-->apply new thermal paste, get the basic one from nehru place or wherever possible...like Cooler Master Thermal compound tube @ Rs 100/-
-->refer to the link provided by faun for tips


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> i'm assuming that you didn't clean the cpu since you bought it
> so its time to do a thorough clean up
> 
> -->remove your cpu chip and place it on a dry cloth
> ...


Well I did cleaned my cabinet many times. But like I said last time I cleaned up the CPU was when I was in Bihar so wasn't able to find good thermal paste a got a Cheapo Thermal paste costing just Rs.5. So I guess thats where the problem is.

@ Faun
Thanks for the link that was very informative.


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 21, 2011)

Firstly you need not worry about your board. It is perfectly fine. I also had the same problem. See the third string in your *BIOS version is "1687"* *(which is actually your BIOS Version) *and the minimum BIOS version that must be required by your board to display the clock frequency of the E4400 correctly is *"1698"*. It is the reason that your motherboard does not show the clock frequency correctly. It does not mean that your processor is not operating at its full capacity. To fix this, you have to do a BIOS update, and I recommend the *Express BIOS update*, which can be done from your Windows Operating System.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

Alright guys problem is solved now. Bought a Coolermaster Thermal paste and voila temp are now at 50-60 at load. So I guess its normal. Thanks a lot guys for your suggestions.
Special thanks to Faun and asingh (he advised me in other thread).


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

gameranand said:
			
		

> Alright guys problem is solved


 Its good that the problem is solved 
good job 
those are temps in load right?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 23, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> those are temps in load right?


Yup although some stressful tests take temp upto 65.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 23, 2011)

btw who is Anita?  written at the top of your monitor.


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 23, 2011)

Good question btw, @Sam


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2011)

^^lol ....


----------

